# Drake Boatworks



## el9surf

https://www.instagram.com/drakeboatworks/

Anyone know anything about this boat? I came across it this morning, looks like a nice skiff.


----------



## C.Ward

That's the first one out of the mold, if I'm not mistaken. Built just outside of Charleston


----------



## Guest

They look a lot like a Hells Bay in my opinion... lifting strakes, reverse chine, hatch layout, ramlin trailer... etc 

Also, the finish and quality isn't as nice as a Maverick, Beavertail or HB.

Base price is 45k


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I saw it at the trailers ball and I know Drake is good friends with a bunch of the fly shop guys. It's a sick boat and for the first one out of the mold it's really nice. I think once he builds a few more the quality will be right up there with the other high end skiffs.


----------



## Net 30

Looks like she rides pretty low in the ass end? Not quite sure I like the curves of the spray rails...it does look "different" from whats out there.


----------



## el9surf

I figured the squat was more from the weight distribution and idling in some of the photos. I'm willing to bet it doesn't squat with a balanced load, angler on platform and angler on bow.

I was just wondering how this boat was out and it wasn't posted up here yet.


----------



## el9surf

I personally kind of like the spray rail lines. Definitely heavily HB influenced.


----------



## Sandalous

I think the squat picture was taken while getting up on plane. 

This is one of the closest clones to a HB that I have seen recently. The sponsons, the hatches, the console, the lines, the spray rail, the ramlin, etc etc etc. I do respect the skill required to build a boat like this from scratch, and it is pretty, but I wish there was more creativity out there to break away from the signature HB design. "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness".

I also saw this posted online a week ago. I am hoping that this was because of a time pinch and that they will not be using a staple gun to secure the rubrail on their next boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Woah. I would run that thing without a rubrail before I stapled one onto my only demo hull. I've always wondered why I see cobbled together parts on demo hulls. If it were mine, I would want my demo to be a shining example of what I am capable of producing. You don't see fleet vehicles in car dealership showrooms for a reason...

Cool looking boat though. I hope these guys do well for themselves. Anytime someone creates their own mold I wish them the best. It doesn't jump out to me as being heavily influenced by another builder. I'm actually still having a hard time seeing those similarities.


----------



## fabian

first thing i noticed was the butchered rub rail job


----------



## crboggs

Net 30 said:


> Looks like she rides pretty low in the ass end? Not quite sure I like the curves of the spray rails...it does look "different" from whats out there.


Hey...at least that ass end squat keeps the reverse chine up front out of the water while poling or at rest. Otherwise she's a noisy bitch...


----------



## permitchaser

Well I like it. Don't know if it looks like a HB cause I don't have one to compare. As far as squat let's see what your boat does when your under way and standing back by the engine. I like the chines and the hull configuration. It's easy to criticize. Let's give them time to see if they survive


----------



## Jfack

so many haters... 

I think the boat looks super nice. the squat was when underway, you can compare it to where the water is on the tabs in the pic of the rear with both of them toward the back. Someone in the comments said the boat was great as far as ride and everything. 

Ive noticed the past two new boat threads on this forum bring in so many critics before they even got numbers or seen the boat in person. I think its awesome a new boat mfg is trying to bring another offering to the market.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I think it's gonna be a great boat. The fact that Drake pit so much time and energy into developing his own design of the hull and has a mold ready to go is great. This is his first, give it's some time to work out the fit and finish. As far as the deck layout, look at almost every other skiff layout, there isn't a ton of ways to change up a boat this size. I'm excited to see what happens with it.


----------



## Backwater

It'd be nice to see the ass end out of water to see what's going on down there. From one of the pic angles, it looks like it tapers back a bit to help reduce drag. The drawback always with that is less there in the rear to support the weight, so it will squat and be tippy in the rear, even with the sponsons. Yea I get he was plowing, getting ready to punch it. So I'm sure there is more weight shifting in the near future to help overcome that. The bottom definitely has that recent Morejohn look.

Yea like Jfack stated, don't be a hater and give it time. I remember when Flip brought #1 to Largo, FL and I almost told Flip that it looked like a decked 16ft Johnsen skiff and the F&F was not much better! Ha! I was appalled when he said the intro skiff show special was $6900 barebones and the next batch was going to be in the $8000's! 

Ya know what they say.... "hind-sight is 20/20!


----------



## Sandalous

Jfack said:


> so many haters...


Posting observations on a discussion thread makes me a hater? Please explain that one


----------



## el9surf

There has to be a story behind the rubrail. I can't imagine designing a hull from the ground up only to attach the rub rail like that. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt on that one. They should probably get rid of that picture though, it creates unecessary questions and doubt.


----------



## Backwater

el9surf said:


> There has to be a story behind the rub rail. I can't imagine designing a hull from the ground up only to attach the rub rail like that. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt on that one. They should probably get rid of that picture though, it creates unecessary questions and doubt.


Some boat mfgs try to unveil something too soon and would rather do a lot of bubblegum and superglue to get something to show, rather than taking the time and get the F&F down pat for a later unveiling. Both have their benefits and arguments. I'd rather see the later, but each to their own I guess.


----------



## Megalops

Jfack said:


> so many haters...





Sandalous said:


> Posting observations on a discussion thread makes me a hater? Please explain that one


Lol. Especially when one of the "haters" owns both a HB and a Sheaffer24...pretty sure he's not "hating".


----------



## Bluwave

Sandalous said:


> Posting observations on a discussion thread makes me a hater? Please explain that one


I guess we're not entitled to our own opinion.

You're not a hater.. some people are just too sensitive. These people calling members, "haters" are the same people that hand out 10th place ribbons, because everyone's a winner.

I know it takes a lot of money, time, and hard work to build a skiff, so I have nothing but respect. I wish the guy well and hope he fixes the issues.


----------



## Jfack

Wait I'm sensitive? you guys seem to be pretty bummed about being called a hater lol. Just don't want to see another BT mosquito thread with a lot of critics and no real content from people who've seen the boat or know more info. But no i don't think everyone deserves a 10th place trophy, just you do  (just messing w/ ya). 

I completely agree the rub rail is junk. It shares similarities to other skiffs, but as someone mentioned how many ways can you change the design of a skiff this size with the same purpose? I personally think this boat stood out as different looking to me. 

The first posts were about it squatting (while plowing underway), it being noisy for reverse chines (can't really tell from the pics given but i know the fury's chines sit pretty low and i thought that boat was quiet when i was on one). And to me, ram-lin trailer does not equal HB. 

Remember, this is the first boat from a brand new mfg. Aside from he rub rails this boat looks amazing for a first boat. I think once they get a few going they will be up there with the big dogs in the skiff market. At least I hope so.


----------



## Bluwave

Jfack said:


> Wait I'm sensitive? you guys seem to be pretty bummed about being called a hater lol. Just don't want to see another BT mosquito thread with a lot of critics and no real content from people who've seen the boat or know more info. But no i don't think everyone deserves a 10th place trophy, just you do  (just messing w/ ya).
> 
> I completely agree the rub rail is junk. It shares similarities to other skiffs, but as someone mentioned how many ways can you change the design of a skiff this size with the same purpose? I personally think this boat stood out as different looking to me.
> 
> The first posts were about it squatting (while plowing underway), it being noisy for reverse chines (can't really tell from the pics given but i know the fury's chines sit pretty low and i thought that boat was quiet when i was on one). And to me, ram-lin trailer does not equal HB.
> 
> Remember, this is the first boat from a brand new mfg. Aside from he rub rails this boat looks amazing for a first boat. I think once they get a few going they will be up there with the big dogs in the skiff market. At least I hope so.


You guys really love drama.... this is funny.


----------



## Jfack

Bluwave said:


> You guys really love drama.... this is funny.


haha i know I'm done. i just said haters and got so much backlash. But i guess i did make a second worthless post. my bad.

on another note, i found more pics of the boat and that was how the rub rail was shown at tailers ball. I figured maybe it was just a mock up and not complete. Im sure it was just rushed for the showing though. The rest of the boat looked clean in the pics though. I read comments from people who saw the boat there saying it was a very nice skiff. cant wait to see numbers and more pics though


----------



## Jfack

View attachment 2361
View attachment 2362
View attachment 2363
View attachment 2364
View attachment 2365
View attachment 2366
View attachment 2367
View attachment 2368
View attachment 2369
View attachment 2370



I can definitely see some areas that look rushed. But pretty nice for a first


----------



## crboggs

Sandalous said:


> Posting observations on a discussion thread makes me a hater? Please explain that one


This.

Reverse chine makes my boat noisy. So I look for it on tech / poling skiffs.

Its an observation...nothing more...

I like the layout and deck on that boat. Its nice and clean, for sure.

Wonder what type of push pole holder they'll use...flush or removable?


----------



## Jfack

crboggs said:


> This.
> 
> Reverse chine makes my boat noisy. So I look for it on tech / poling skiffs.
> 
> Its an observation...nothing more...
> 
> I like the layout and deck on that boat. Its nice and clean, for sure.


gotcha. 

inside the hatches has some unfinished looking areas. they for sure have some tweaking to do.


----------



## yobata

I don't like that the top of that bulkhead in the rear middle hatch is just exposed like that. There is a pretty big gap there...


----------



## Indoman

Cool looking boat. Is that $45k for boat, motor and trailer?
They have some f&f issues to clean up (especially at that price point) but for the first one - very nice. 

Will they be showing this year at the Charleston boat show?


----------



## YnR

Rant start... It's annoying when people chime in and say it looks like X company's product. Well, hate to break it to you but if you want the passengers to stay dry you put in spray rails and chines. You want some lift, then lifting strakes. Need storage, add a hatch. Almost every "normal" looking fully outfitted skiff is going to look like an HB b.c they set the benchmark for looks and design. The performance differences will be the small details on placement of all those things and how they come together. But yes, every flats boat looks like every other flats boat to some degree. If you are expecting to see something different, don't expect it to be called a flats boat. Rant over.


----------



## Backwater

Jfack said:


>


Optical illusion, or is the sponsons lower than the keel? Or is the keel raised? Hard to see and tell under there.


----------



## YnR

Backwater said:


> Optical illusion, or is the sponsons lower than the keel? Or is the keel raised? Hard to see and tell under there.


I think it's the angle of the camera. If you look where the sponsons meet the transom they're even.


----------



## Dawhoo

any update on this boat?


----------



## Bluwave

Dawhoo said:


> any update on this boat?


I rode on one a couple weeks ago and the closest thing I can compare it to is a waterman 18. It doesn't slip in sharp turns and handles really nice for a flat bottom boat. It was a pretty calm day, so I didn't get to put it through it's paces, but I imagine it would handle anything you throw at it. Overall, the finish on their production skiff was really nice, but I did see a couple small things that could be improved. The Drake brothers have put a lot of time/effort into the Nomad and you can clearly see this in their final product. They're good dudes and definitely worth a look if you're in the market for a high end new skiff.

Base price: $55,000

General Specs:
Length: 17' 10"
Deadrise: 4 degree
Weight: around 475 lbs but don't quote me.

Drake Boatworks Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/drakeboatworks/

.


----------



## Dawhoo

Bluwave said:


> I rode on one a couple weeks ago and the closest thing I can compare it to is a waterman 18. It doesn't slip in sharp turns and handles really nice for a flat bottom boat. It was a pretty calm day, so I didn't get to put it through it's paces, but I imagine it would handle anything you throw at it. Overall, the finish was really nice, but I did see a couple small things that could be improved. The Drake brothers have put a lot of time/effort into the Nomad and you can clearly see this in their final product. They're good dudes and definitely worth a look if you're in the market for a new skiff.
> 
> Base price: $55,000
> 
> General Specs:
> Length: 17' 10"
> Deadrise: 4 degree
> Weight: around 475 lbs but don't quote me.
> 
> Drake Boatworks Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/drakeboatworks/
> 
> .


I imagine their labor cost are high.. but at that price point with no name recognition or established reputation. I imagine it will be tough to gain any momentum in the competitive, brand-loyal industry. I hope they are successful.


----------



## ADicus

Looks like a clean skiff! As noted above though some of the fit and finish in the compartments could be addressed. I am sure if that was the demo model then i t will be finagled a bit before they are mass produced? I won't get into what boat it looks like because of what i own but I will say if your trying to get your name out there and sell a product a webpage needs more than a few shots of running and the only button to click is a "demo request" I'd like to see some more pics and numbers on it looks like it would be an interesting skiff!!


----------



## shallowfish1

Remind me never to let you guys see my old skiff. Compared to a lot of the gems in here she looks like something you'd find in tall grass outside a mobile home in Eustis. Last time I checked my rubrail was held on with bubble gum and thumbtacks. Assuming it's still there.

I lack the boat-building knowledge and insight of many of you, but I think that little Drake skiff is awful pretty. And as I said in the Flip-vs-Hal slapfight thread, I tip my hat to anyone with the balls and ingenuity to build and market a new skiff. 
And like ******* girls in short shorts, they're all eye candy to me.


----------



## Net 30

Dawhoo said:


> I imagine their labor cost are high.. but at that price point with no name recognition or established reputation. I imagine it will be tough to gain any momentum in the competitive, brand-loyal industry. I hope they are successful.


At a base price of $55k, that's $20k more than the EC EVO...huh.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Damn. That's a lot of dollars. Must be a lot of F-you money up there in Charleston. 

Cool boat though. They should do well or themselves.


----------



## Tarponist

55k?????????

HB marquesa all day for me boys.

Looks great but they got to figure out a way bring the price down. Sorry, not trying to be inflammatory but sheesh.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

jmrodandgun said:


> Damn. That's a lot of dollars. Must be a lot of F-you money up there in Charleston.
> 
> Cool boat though. They should do well or themselves.


Sure ain't in my pocket. The boat they've been demoing is the first customer boat, they're good friend was the first customer. So that one should have a little better fit and finish than the one I saw at the trailers ball last year


----------



## Capnredfish

Don't buy it is floating in the drained out creek picture. Surely would have left some marks in the mud on each side. Decent looking but needs some reworking. And people complained the original 18k B2 needed a little more on the fit&finish confuses me.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

shallowfish1 said:


> Remind me never to let you guys see my old skiff. Compared to a lot of the gems in here she looks like something you'd find in tall grass outside a mobile home in Eustis. Last time I checked my rubrail was held on with bubble gum and thumbtacks. Assuming it's still there.
> 
> I lack the boat-building knowledge and insight of many of you, but I think that little Drake skiff is awful pretty. And as I said in the Flip-vs-Hal slapfight thread, I tip my hat to anyone with the balls and ingenuity to build and market a new skiff.
> And like ******* girls in short shorts, they're all eye candy to me.


Toooo many trailer queen boat lovers, its a tool, nothing more. The boat construction is higher tech than all but one other companies.


----------



## Tigweld

This thread is worthless without pics


----------



## Dawhoo

Ugh oh... It seems Chris Morejohn found out about this skiff and is publically claiming (Instagram) that this is a rip-off of his design.


----------



## Chris Morejohn

Dawhoo said:


> Ugh oh... It seems Chris Morejohn found out about this skiff and is publically claiming (Instagram) that this is a rip-off of his design.


You guys don’t know how to read. I saw their latest picture of one of their nice skiffs and showed it’s bottom similarity’s to my past evolution of Skiff design bottom starting in 1997. I said it was “ cool “ to see the riff on my past designs. I love their bow upper spray rail. A very different departure than say when East Cape started.


----------



## yobata

Chris Morejohn said:


> You guys don’t know how to read. I saw their latest picture of one of their nice skiffs and showed it’s bottom similarity’s to my past evolution of Skiff design bottom starting in 1997. I said it was “ cool “ to see the riff on my past designs. I love their bow upper spray rail. A very different departure than say when East Cape started.


Lol it's easy to get people riled up on the internet


----------



## Chris Morejohn

Ok I said the word Riff in my Instagram post. I still like using it to show they “ riffed “ off of my bottom shape and I’am very glad to see that and the very artistic spray rail. Cool man, cool.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Dawhoo said:


> Ugh oh... It seems Chris Morejohn found out about this skiff and is publically claiming (Instagram) that this is a rip-off of his design.


Chris has been pretty clear in his blog that he enjoys seeing his design cues being used on production boats and evolving. Short of buying a set of plans from him and mass producing the boat or splashing the hull, I don’t think he has any problem with it.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Toooo many trailer queen boat lovers, its a tool, nothing more. The boat construction is higher tech than all but one other companies.


I agree with you 100% as long as the customer knows what they’re getting. With Spear and Ankona, that’s pretty clear. They are fishing machines and someone complaining that the inside of a compartment might not be glass smooth would make most on here roll their eyes.

Drake is attempting to get into the top tier market, and guys paying $50k plus for a skiff are going to have certain expectations. I’m not saying it’s not worth the price due to high tech materials and the labor to build it, just that they need to be up front about their priorities.

Most people wouldn’t understand why this kitchen knife costs what it does from looking at it until they’ve used it. Fit and finish isn’t a priority, performance is.

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/tagyas24.html


----------



## 994

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I agree with you 100% as long as the customer knows what they’re getting. With Spear and Ankona, that’s pretty clear. They are fishing machines and someone complaining that the inside of a compartment might not be glass smooth would make most on here roll their eyes.
> 
> Drake is attempting to get into the top tier market, and guys paying $50k plus for a skiff are going to have certain expectations. I’m not saying it’s not worth the price due to high tech materials and the labor to build it, just that they need to be up front about their priorities.
> 
> Most people wouldn’t understand why this kitchen knife costs what it does from looking at it until they’ve used it. Fit and finish isn’t a priority, performance is.
> 
> https://www.chefknivestogo.com/tagyas24.html


My 210 Takeda Sasanoha is my pride and joy. Aogami Super is by far the superior steel. That being said, my Itto Ryu Gyuto gets just as sharp at well below half the price of the Takeda, just doesn’t feel the same. Kinda like boats.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Mine says KitchenAid...


----------



## Pole Position

mtoddsolomon said:


> Mine says KitchenAid...


Braggart. ; )


----------

